# Black Magic Detail- Mitsubishi Lancer 12 months abuse with a wash brush



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

Another detail I thought I would share,Mitsubishi Lancer washed weekly by the owner with his trusty wash brush
on with the detail

















you can see here just how dull it is outside










wheels cleaned with Maxolen #6a
tyres and arches cleaned with megs super degreaser


































car foamed


















grills, gaps ,badges ,shuts ect cleaned with megs APC


































































washed 2 bucket method with maxolen wax free shampoo and car pro mitt










tardis for the tar removel


















power rinse ,final rinse with 0ppm filter water then taken in for drying and clay


















heres some pics so you can get a feel for just how bad it is


































































thickness readings taken ,readings were very low from low 70s up to 105 but mostly around the mid 80s 
now with the low readings and how bad the paint was I knew it was going to be a very careful correction with loads of thickness reading throughout the polishing stages 

























Pad and polish was chosen to remove 1 micron per set so I could keep an eye on the thickness readings without going too far in 1 set 
removal rates taken










so with this combo gave it 2 sets and 1 to refine with a total removal of around 3 microns ,this was as much as i dare remove and a few deeper scratches had to remain,the car is only 18 months old and may need more polishing throughout its life

some before and afters ,50/50s
















































































































































































































































the best sun shot i could get


















polishing done time for a foam to remove all the polishing dust










back in for a blow dry










glass done with 3M










maxolen perfect pearl on windscreen










LSP










wheels sealed










tyres and plastics dressed with wolfs blackout


























arches dressed with maxolen bluestar










only inside finished pics as it was picked up that night










































































































































this was a detail not to be rushed with 100s of thickness reading throughout the polishing stages carried out,total time spent was 49 hours
thanks for reading
all comments welcome
regards stevie :thumb:


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

great turn around :thumb:


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

Looks like it was wet sanded its so bad :doublesho

Fantastic results though, hope the customer will leave the wash brush alone now


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Very nice work there from yourself, i really like the 50 / 50 shot and afters as well


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

I hope you took that brush off him and destroyed it on site?

Great finish, can't beat a mauled black car, you did it proud


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

Nice work. It breaks my heart watching folk at the petrol stations setting about their motors with those brushes!


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

If there was a 'Hall of Fame' for swirls you'd get head line billing. Without doubt some of the best 50/50 seen, ever :thumb: 

What pad polish combination did you settle on ? 

I do hope you have found the famous brush and banished it to recycling.


----------



## davec (Mar 5, 2012)

good job there stevie, cracking 50/50 shots.


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Amazing result! Top job that is. :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Looks great and good correction


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Woow ... :doublesho tremendous ... owner mustve thought you resprayed the car:lol: thx for sharing:thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Looking good Stevie as always.

Looks strange seeing the grass n that in the pics.

Hope you binned his brush n "chucked in an auld mitt"


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

great work with not much paint to play with :thumb:


----------



## terrytibbs (Feb 16, 2011)

Great Job!!


----------



## Matty123 (Apr 13, 2012)

That looks absolutely stunning mate, great turn around


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2012)

Good job, mate.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic turnaround


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Amazing transformation there Stevie, the black colour has been restored!


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice work there


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Amazing finish, looks top! 

Would be really happy with that.


But jeez why use a brush


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate :thumb:


----------



## mrbloke (Oct 13, 2010)

Massive improvement, good work!!


----------



## daniellll.bee (Nov 20, 2011)

I thought that it was ment to be matt 'like' paint work! 

Nice work!


----------



## MickChard (May 12, 2012)

absolutely brilliant thread! thought the 50/50's were amazing!! Your my hero mate!!


----------



## Jav_R (Apr 2, 2011)

Omg it looked like it was wet sanded, great job


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Looks like a great turnaround!


----------



## Fursecul (Sep 12, 2006)

OMG do these people have no common sense ? I mean come on ! there's no way you could do that to a car and say " O yeah, i did good today ".

Cracking resurrection btw :thumb:


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Night and day mate, the owner must have thought you'd traded his old one in. As for the revised wash technique, you can lead a horse to water.........


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Looks stunning :thumb:


Brian


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

Excellent job here ! You brought back the gloss !
Too bad today's paints got so much orange peel, but that doesn't change anything about the rescue here !


----------



## Mtpagey (May 22, 2009)

Just goes to show what can be achieved in this game...

Great turnaround, some of those before shots you couldn't even see a reflection out of!


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Wow, that is a stonking turnaround, fantastic work..:thumb:

The 50/50 shots look like you've started to peel the wrap off a Focus RS500 :doublesho


----------

